

Privacy Pretense: How Silicon Valley Helped the NSA - ArikBe
http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/140246/abraham-newman/privacy-pretense?

======
hobs
The difference being that we have to accept things like a terms of service or
a EULA to use google's services, the NSA provides me nothing, does it
surreptitiously, and I cant sue the NSA for misusing my data because there are
no regulations, and according to the courts I cant prove I am being spied upon
so there is no proof they are spying on me.

What a crock.

